# Question on cracked refractory panel



## speedx (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi to all,

I have recently put my house on the market to be sold and during the inspection process, I was told that "the ceramic heat shield at the rear of the fireplace is severley cracked and should be replaced before use - the fireplace is unsafe in this condition".  

My question is if the replacement of the cracked refractory panel which is VERY cracked, as the pieces seem ready to fall off in many places, is something I can do on my own or do I need to hire someone to do it?  Also, I don't knwo the brand of my fireplace so I can't look for a specific refractory panel, therefore I am confused as if this is something I can buy at Home Depot/Lowes/etc. or it is a specialty item that I need to get somewhere else?

Finally, if I do go ahead and replace it, is there any word of caution or of special interest as to what to do / not to do?

I am quite a DIY, by having done carpentry, floors, ceramic, wiring, plumbing, etc. but I don't want to make the house unsafe for the new owners in the future.

Any thougths?

Best regards,


GM


----------



## spot (Nov 14, 2006)

Post a pic if you can and maybe someone will be able to recognise you fireplace model.

Otherwise look at the smoke baffle in the firebox.  The baffle is just a strip of metal that runs along the front-inside-top of the firebox right behind the sliding screen.
The plate with the make model etc. will be riveted to it.  It will be covered in soot and therefore hard to find and very hard to read.  Wipe it off and write down the manufacturer name, model name, model #, size, etc.  Measure the rear panel too as sometimes they are referred to by size.
Call your local fireplace dealer with this info (H.D. and Lowes won't have it) and they should be able to order the rear refractory panel.  You can also go online to your particular manufacurers site and get it there.

I had to replace mine and it was only 23 bucks!

There should be only _one_ screw on _one_ metal clip holding the refractory panel in place -so it is easy to remove the old one and put in new.  Be careful and wear gloves when removing the old panel as the broken edges are sharp!  I think I recall needing to remove the two side panels just to get the new back panel in place as it is kinda tucked behind the side panels.

One final note: refractory panels are fragile as heck!  Treat the new one like a fine china platter.


----------



## webbie (Nov 14, 2006)

Many chimney sweeps can do this job - a few companies sell "blanks" and they can be cut to size with a circular saw.


----------



## speedx (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  I looked at my firebox (I guess that is the correct name) and the only things I could pull out is:
X-906197
2774
8859
008  0

I can't see a name for the manufacturer at all in the plate (it seems it was painted or something similar).  I don't know if this information is useful at all.

Best regards,


GM


----------

